# Mojo vs. Lucky



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Lookin for a motorized decoy for this upcoming season and was just wondering what is better for the money. Are there any better motorized decoys than Lucky duck or mojo duck. Let me know the bad the good and the price. Thanks for the input


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

I would get the baby mojo if i was going to get another one, they are pretty affordable, then again you can get a hot shot duck for like 45 bucks.... I usually get some promo stuff, and got one for $35 dollars new last year, worked great all season, and you can buy 3 for the price of one mojo... only thing I don't like is they don't offer a remote, so I just ran a quick circut to a toggle, but kinda a headache if you hunt water that way!!


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

There's been previous posts on this.

But I know a lot of people like the Lucky Ducks and have never had any problems with them.

We have a couple for the last few years and have never had any problems.

I'm a big fan of the Lucky's.


----------



## usmarine0352 (Nov 26, 2005)

There's been previous posts on this.

But I know a lot of people like the Lucky Ducks and have never had any problems with them.

We have a couple for the last few years and have never had any problems.

I'm a big fan of the Lucky's.


----------



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

I havent looked at these in the store yet does anyone know how much a lucky duck, a mojo duck, or a baby mojo duck costs?


----------



## crewhunting (Mar 29, 2007)

I would go with the hot shots if for what they are its a good deal the only down is the wings but replaces are like four dollars


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

what is the best motorized decoy WITH a remote? do baby mojos have remotes?


----------



## Bustin Lips (Mar 16, 2008)

I have a couple baby mojos. I like 'em but the one thing that is no good, is there is no hinge on the battery access. so i presume it will break here any time. only thing that i have noticed that could have been done better.


----------



## Commando (Jan 13, 2006)

Had 3 luckys for over 7 years without a single problem. I can't say the same about the mojos my hunting partners have used over that same time frame. :beer:


----------



## goosebusters2 (Jan 13, 2006)

I bought a lucky duck with a remote last year and haven't had any problems. Either way you go get one with a remote


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

I'm not big on the hot shot or the mini lucky's cheap wings and no remote option. To me mojo's look quite a bit better then the lucky's but I still run luckys because they are cheaper. I have seen a lucky get run over by a car and still work. 

Only problem Ive had is that with the remotes, the luckys tend to cross over to different luckys when using the remote but they dont always do it so sometimes they will work on one at a time and then the next time maybe all. It makes it hard to turn them all off and on at once.


----------



## mudman692566 (May 7, 2008)

We hunt nothing but lucky's due to one simple reason, the batteries last ALL day long. They are affordable and run all day. Get the timers for them and they last a couple of days.


----------

